# Living in L'Aquila



## Ben.Barrett

Hi my name is Ben i'm 24 and from Leicester England, Just wondering if anyone on here is living in L'Aquila or abruzzo?  I have lived here for abit, I have been working in a construction company but due to the economy that went out the window :-/ So i'm looking for more work here. Anyway would love to chat to anyone so just send me a message  ciao


----------



## Wookiee

Hey Ben, I'm want to move to Italy, most probably Abruzzo soon.How far is L'Aquila from Pescara? Do you speak Italian?
Robby


----------



## Ben.Barrett

Hi there and yes it's a great decision to move to abruzzo as it's a great place to live! Pescara is about a 1 hour drive from L'Aquila so not far at all.. I have been to pescara a few times, Love it in the summer! It dosen't have alot of history or old buildings ect but its still a great city. Yes I speak some Italian not 100% but im getting there, I'm learning everyday more I think in a few months I will be fluent. So you're from Australia? I lived there for 15 months in Melbourne and Sydney.  So what's your plans? When will you come to Italia?


----------



## Wookiee

*Hey*

Hey Ben,
Will try to get to Italia in early April I think. I am in Colombia at the moment and originally from Aus, although my father was Italian and mother Irish. Yes, I know weird combo right. What are you doing there in Italia? Did you like Aus? What are your plans. We (Julieth and I) plan to try and live in Italia, we want to settle, although we love travelling and have heaps more to do. We just want to find our space, if you can get my gist. Would be good to catch up when I get there. At this stage I have no idea what I'm gonna do. I am a writer and have novels to polish and finish so they can be shipped off to the publisher. In the mean time I really need to find some work and a place to stay that we can have our dogs - Golden and Maremma.
Catch you later Ben, good to have crossed paths.

Ciao 

Robby


----------

